# Deadlifting with Double overhand grip



## Assassin32 (Jun 15, 2013)

I deadlifted yesterday for the 1st in 16 months since full distal bicep rupture. Had surgery in winter of 2012. The tendon frayed when it snapped and my Dr. thought he was gonna have to use a cadaver tendon, but ended up snipping the frayed end and stretching it instead. Healing process sucked, got an infection, took forever to get full ROM back. Anyway, used double overhand grip for the 1st time and liked it. Was able to pull 385 6 times on my final set and loved every minute of it. Can't wait to deadlift next. I don't feel comfortable using mixed grip anymore. Anyone else like dbl. overhand grip?


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 15, 2013)

I do.
with and without gloves.
I prefer no gloves.
The women don't like fucked up hands on their soft luscious milky backs tho.

Mixed grip feels weird to me.
I'm not going to grab smash or pass anything with a mixed grip.
Whatever floats your boat, To each their own.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 16, 2013)

I'll do double overhand from time to time. Especially on days I'm having trouble controlling my form. For some reason, there are the occasions when I'm not feeling comfortable with my form and heavy deads. When that happens, I trying switching to overhand.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 16, 2013)

Assassin32 said:


> I deadlifted yesterday for the 1st in 16 months since full distal bicep rupture. Had surgery in winter of 2012. The tendon frayed when it snapped and my Dr. thought he was gonna have to use a cadaver tendon, but ended up snipping the frayed end and stretching it instead. Healing process sucked, got an infection, took forever to get full ROM back. Anyway, used double overhand grip for the 1st time and liked it. Was able to pull 385 6 times on my final set and loved every minute of it. Can't wait to deadlift next. I don't feel comfortable using mixed grip anymore. Anyone else like dbl. overhand grip?



Learn how to use a hook grip. And don't listen to the pussies about hook grip. Steve Goggins has pulled 900 numerous times with a hook grip. Takes getting used to it.



SuperBane said:


> I do.
> with and without gloves.
> I prefer no gloves.
> The women don't like fucked up hands on their soft luscious milky backs tho.
> ...



with and without gloves? You serious wear bitch mittens when you train?


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 16, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Learn how to use a hook grip. And don't listen to the pussies about hook grip. Steve Goggins has pulled 900 numerous times with a hook grip. Takes getting used to it.
> 
> 
> 
> with and without gloves? You serious wear bitch mittens when you train?



Yes depending on the weight amount.
No chalk rule for this particular "gym"
& my hands sweat.

At least admire the fact that I'm not a fag who doesn't deadlift.
As they're in abundance.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 16, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> Yes depending on the weight amount.
> No chalk rule for this particular "gym"
> & my hands sweat.
> 
> ...



Ok I'll give you that much lol

Give this a whirl though http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/l...6&mr:keyword=&mr:match=&mr:filter=41325473466


----------



## Azog (Jun 16, 2013)

Double overhand with hook grip every time for me! And yes, my hands are hard and callused as fuck.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 16, 2013)

lol bitch mittens ... U should have seen me when I first started I rocked gloves, wrist wraps all the way over my forearms and the pussy pad when squatting 225 ha! I have since re applied and received my man card on a probationary status 

I like the double over hand grip when doing dynamic work, On my heavy work I still use a mixed grip. I understand that double over hand is a stronger technique .


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for the input fellas. Pillar, I think I'll try the hook grip this week. I was always told mixed grip, but my surgeon said most of the bicep ruptures he fixes are powerlifters and football players deadlifting with mixed grip. And it's always the underhand grip that ruptures.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 16, 2013)

Assassin32 said:


> Thanks for the input fellas. Pillar, I think I'll try the hook grip this week. I was always told mixed grip, but my surgeon said most of the bicep ruptures he fixes are powerlifters and football players deadlifting with mixed grip. And it's always the underhand grip that ruptures.



Watched it happen at a meet a month ago... Just practice the hook grip. It takes getting used to. Hurts at first. It is how Olympic lifters grip the bar


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 16, 2013)

I use the hooks for deads.  keeps my wrists firm I do over and under what ever im feeling like that day.
although I want to pin TNE on my lower lat n try this.


----------



## JOMO (Jun 17, 2013)

I have small hands so hook grip is almost impossible. Haven't tried it over 400 though.

And did someone mention gloves..tsk tsk!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 17, 2013)

split grip here.  double over hand i only do 305.  staggered/split, i can do 365-375.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 18, 2013)

I use this from time to time if I can't use chalk.  I like it.  Eco Ball.

http://www.backcountry.com/metolius...5&origin=pla&gclid=CJSMuaGj7LcCFSzhQgodQCQAfQ


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jun 18, 2013)

I got some of that liquid grip for my birthday...   shit is pretty awesome.   get stickier the more you sweat.


----------

